# The Velodrome



## lizardman08 (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone go there or race there?  (in kirkland)
I was thinking I would like to start doing that, but i want to know if you can like get lessons or how do you start, and what type of rides i would have to do to practice for that

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*If it isn't in use you can jump on in and ride a few laps*

I think this web site is a great place to start
http://marymoor.velodrome.org/
Other than that just go and observe.


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

lizardman08 said:


> Does anyone go there or race there?  (in kirkland)
> I was thinking I would like to start doing that, but i want to know if you can like get lessons or how do you start, and what type of rides i would have to do to practice for that
> 
> Thanks
> Steve



I've raced at Marymoor velodrome. First you take a 4 hour weekend class which teaches you how to ride on the track safely with a fixed gear bike.

After you take your class you can begin monday night beginner racing. If you ride safely and well on monday nights, then after two monday night races you can start racing on wednesday nights as a category 4 racer. Categories 1, 2, and 3 race on friday nights.

You can rent track bikes at the velodrome for 5$. 

It is a hell of a lot of fun. I suggest that you give it a try.

go here for all the necessary information:

http://www.marymoorvelodrome.org/


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My first time EVER racing...*

This season, I entered Velodrome racing. I've never raced on a bicycle... EVER. It is fun when you are racing with the right group of people. I have had mixed results; but I realize that training makes all the difference. I do recomend it!

(I'm the guy in second place)


----------

